# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Fire and Lightning

## gunkle

Meet our new Crested Geckos. Fire and Lightning. They are super active so we got them in there new home fairly quick so not too many pics.







This is there temporary home till I build something better. They are too young to be sexed yet so we will see if we need to build 1 or 2 homes.

----------

Bodie (03-31-2019),_Dianne_ (03-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-21-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Awesome, congratulations. I want them. Beautiful and thanks for sharing!

----------


## Bodie

Cute little critters!.  Their tub looks awesome.  Congrats

----------

_gunkle_ (03-31-2019)

----------


## fattielumpkin

Beautiful!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

_gunkle_ (03-31-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Adorable!

----------

_gunkle_ (04-01-2019)

----------


## gunkle

2 weight pictures and 1 super happy little girl. These things are just too damn cute.

----------


## gunkle

So Fire dropped down to 4g and Lightning dropped to 5g while adjusting to the new home. Now Fire is back up to 6g and Lightning is steady at 5g. They are both eating and pooping. I find 1 poop about every 2 or 3 days in each tub. Being this small its hard to tell otherwise if they are eating. we are feeding Pangea "Growth and Breeding with Insects". Fire did eat from the end of a straw the other day pretty well but Lightning doesn't seem to be too interested in the straw idea. They are supper active when we take them out and I find them in different spots in the tubs when I look for them but for the most part we are leaving them alone and only handling when I need to clean up. I have been giving them new food every other evening.

----------


## gunkle

Fire has now eaten 2 vey small Dubia Roaches. 1 at a time on 2 different nights. Lightning seems to have no interest in them. They are both back up to 6g again.

----------


## gunkle

Up close with Lightning

----------

_Dianne_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

you can add a pinch of bee pollen for appetite stimulation and mix kn pangea blue. i get all my gecko food from bertopia geckos. free and fast shipping!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_GpBp_ (09-04-2019),_gunkle_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## gunkle

> you can add a pinch of bee pollen for appetite stimulation and mix kn pangea blue. i get all my gecko food from bertopia geckos. free and fast shipping!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I will check them out when I need more food.

----------


## gunkle

So They are both eating. Not a ton but they are eating and pooping regularly. They seem to be fine with handling and love jumping everywhere. Fire eats small roaches with gusto but Lightning shows absolutely no interest in roaches.

----------


## gunkle

Just some pics of the little cuties.

----------

cincy (06-10-2019),_GpBp_ (09-04-2019)

----------

